# Laptop not connecting to wireless network



## Grimkeeper (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok .. where to start.

Today I had a few spare hours, so I thought i'd try and setup up a static IP, as I heard it makes it easier to foward port. So I setup static IP address's for my desktop and laptop, with help from www.portforward.com. ( I assume ) The computer guy that I get to setup most of the stuff had changed the ip address for the router, as when I tried to get into it, I couldnt. So I reset my DL-524 ( D-Link ) router by pressing the button at the back.

Once I did that, I could log onto the site for the router, and configuire the ports. But then I tried to use my laptop, and it couldnt connect to the internet. So I took out all the information in the Local area connection > properties > Internet Protocol (TCP/IP ) properties > use the following address and use the following DNS server for both the laptop and the desktop, hoping it'd fix it. But it still couldnt connect . 

The message the laptop comes up with is 
'Wireless Network connection
Windows was unable to find a certificate to log on to the network default.

The information I got from the ipconfig/all in the command window was -
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bradley Jordan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BD-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-40-D0-93-B9-2B

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-3C-78-8F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.181.218
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I got told to turn off 'Authenticate as computer when computer information is available', but now i'm getting the message -
'Wireless Network Connection
Windows was unable to to find a certificate to log you onto the network default'


If you need any more information to help me with this, please just ask and i'll try to find it. And sorry, but as you can tell, I dont know much about computers ...

Any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

I think one of the reasons that it might not connect is because the laptop doesn't have a built in wireless.

There is also the chance of that you're isp provider, goes completely dynamic, meaning that their dns servers will not support static ip's and thus will not work when trying to make one.


----------



## Grimkeeper (Apr 4, 2007)

Before I had reset the router, the wireless connection on the laptop was working fine though. And I have now put it back to 'Obtain an IP address automatically' and 'Obtain DNS address automatically' so i'm guessing it would put it back to being dynamic.


----------



## MAQ_FR (Mar 17, 2005)

It sounds to me that you don't have an authentication key for your network.

Are you trying to connect to a secure network? if so, it needs a Wap key (normally issued or set by the router).

Or in the router you'll have to disable encryption or set it.

Have you actually tried rebooting - i know stupid question but it does sometimes help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

TechHelp24 said:


> I think one of the reasons that it might not connect is because the laptop doesn't have a built in wireless.
> 
> There is also the chance of that you're isp provider, goes completely dynamic, meaning that their dns servers will not support static ip's and thus will not work when trying to make one.


How would you explain this?


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The make/model of the router would be a big help here.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

johnwill said:


> How would you explain this?


What i mean is that, some laptops, do not have wifi/wireless internet connection built into their laptop, so no matter what they do will not connect to a wireless router.

As for they dynamic things though, is that, some isp providers such as Rogers for Canada,Ontario, do not support any Static IP/DNS, Name servers from THEIR servers. If you would call your isp and ask for any favoured dns severs they will either tell you that they go all dynamic, which means, they will automatically obtain an open ip adress and use for your computer--dynamic. The other, is that you will create your own by using your own ip adresss, dns servers, default gateway, etc.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you want to know if your isp provider goes dynamic or supports Static Ip's, contact your ISP-Internet Service Provider, and ask them for their favoured name servers or dns servers, and if they ask why you may say, because I want to create an Static IP. If they say yes, and if you want to buy an external ip adress/dns server, say no, for what you're looking for is internal not external.


----------



## TechHelp24 (Dec 1, 2006)

johnwill said:


> The make/model of the router would be a big help here.


Indeed, it would be a truly great asset to what we're trying to do here.


----------



## aarz78 (Mar 7, 2007)

Can you connect using the LAN?


----------



## SoePayLay (Apr 8, 2007)

It will be great help If you can provide us with more information about the configuration you have done to your wireless router DL-524 ( D-Link ).

So How did you reconfigured your Wireless Router
Via lan cable or with another PC?

What you mean by you can't connect.
You can't find the wireless device at all or it has signals but can't go into the network?


----------



## tonyman67 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone.. I just went thru this and did a restore back a couple of days. It seemed to take care of the problem. It seems my Dad loaded some DSL software that was causing problems.


----------



## ksterns (Oct 7, 2008)

Have you tried releasing and then renewing your ipaddress through your cmd prompt? Then try going through your network connections and telling it to optain ip automatically.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*ksterns*, since the issue was resolved, why would he be screwing around with it now?


----------

